

My quest for a reddit iPhone app - logizec

	I have started using Reddit a lot more than I did a year ago. I’m a new kind of browser, and I like to explore multiple subreddits. While on the go, I tend to just browse the front page to see where all the karma gloriously rained down upon. While I’m on the go, I tend to not make many posts..simply browse. However, when I find something that I like while using pulse, I tend to share it with Reddit. Only one problem : iReddit wants $1.99 for me to gain the posting ability. I felt that I shouldn’t have to pay for a Reddit app, and started looking elsewhere.<p>I downloaded Alien Blue, and I found it dull. I had to buy a $1.99 feature pack for posting, and discarded it immediately. I was scrolling through the apps (thanks Apple for making it take longer), when I stumbled across an app called “Karma”. As soon as Karma downloaded, I found a way to add my account. I was easily able to view my subreddits, create subreddits…and the best thing of all? The ability to post.  Karma is a good basic app, especially for what you get for free. I think with some polishing and just making the app run a bit smoother (and look better), this could be a really good app. For now, ill enjoy my posting abilities.
======
chromejs10
So in other words, you're too cheap to spend $1.99 on something someone
probably spent a fair amount of time making. How about supporting the
developers?

